

How to "Rock" Your Next Talk - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2010/11/how-to-%E2%80%9Crock%E2%80%9D-your-next-talk/

======
Jun8
Great set of tips, thanks!

For those of you still at school doing your PhD or similar, I highly suggest
to take on some teaching assistantship position, at least for 2-3 semesters.
Nothing boosts your presentation skills than going in front of a bunch of
undergrads to present hard material.

------
karjaluoto
Everything I've learned about giving presentations to groups (including a few
points I'm embarrassed to admit).

